# Three steps to perfection....I'll do this again.



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Never made this before...but it was a solid hit with the family. Oh so good. Backstrap stuffed with cream cheese, banana pepper, and spinach. Wrapped in bacon and peppered with Byrons butt rub.


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

That looks real good.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

You butterfly the strap Jeff...? Internal looks good what did you pull it at 145-150?


----------



## MikeH (Jul 14, 2009)

This is a Christmas tradition in our family, but we slice a hole all the way through the middle and stuff it full of conecuh sausage, and then wrap in bacon. Then we sit around miserable and wonder why we are all overweight. Lol


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Jason said:


> You butterfly the strap Jeff...? Internal looks good what did you pull it at 145-150?


I just butterflied it, stuffed it, and cooked it. No temp reading.


----------



## Burnt Drag (Jun 3, 2008)

No doubt it looks good... just a tad rare.


----------



## daniel9829 (Jan 31, 2009)

Looks great. 
Love Byrons rubs


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

love it. going to give it a try. got 2 bs's in the freezer.


----------

